# Geräte für den Umzug richtig verpacken?



## MezZo_Mix (9. April 2020)

*Geräte für den Umzug richtig verpacken?*

Hey Leute,

ich ziehe demnächst nach Hamburg. Die Frage die ich mir seitdem stelle, wie verpacke ich meinen Monitor 25 Zoll und meinen TV 49 Zoll richtig ohne eine originale Verpackung? Da ich nach Hamburg fliege ist die Möglichkeit mit dem Auto schonmal nicht gegeben. Ich habe auch von beiden Geräten leider keine originale Verpackung mehr da die viel zu groß waren zum lagern. 


Ich habe schon viele Webseiten besucht aber bisher keine gefunden die mir größere Kartons anbietet. 

habt ihr Ideen wie ich alles richtig verpacken kann? Ich schätze es wird viel Paketband gebracht und Kartons die ich mir zurecht schnibbeln muss?


----------



## keinnick (9. April 2020)

*AW: Geräte für den Umzug richtig verpacken?*

Moin, schau mal hier nach: https://www.geschickt-verpackt.de/Versandkartons/Fernsehkarton


----------



## P2063 (9. April 2020)

*AW: Geräte für den Umzug richtig verpacken?*

Fliegst nur du und dein Hausstand kommt mit einem Speditions- bzw Umzugsunternehmen nach Hamburg oder muss der TV mit in den Flieger?

sofern ersteres: Wenn es ein gutes Unternehmen ist wissen die schon wie sie sowas in den LKW packen und haben auch eine Versicherung falls was kaputt geht.
zweite Option: Erst mal bei der Airline nachfragen, die haben vermutlich genaue Regeln wie Sperrgut verpackt werden muss.

Sperrgut im Flieger kostet zuweilen ja auch gut Extra. Ich würde eventuell drüber nachdenken den TV einfach auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen zu verkloppen und mir dann in Hamburg einen neuen (gebrauchten) kaufen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. April 2020)

*AW: Geräte für den Umzug richtig verpacken?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Moin, schau mal hier nach: https://www.geschickt-verpackt.de/Versandkartons/Fernsehkarton




Vielen dank für die Seite, genau sowas habe ich gesucht!




P2063 schrieb:


> Fliegst nur du und dein Hausstand kommt mit einem Speditions- bzw Umzugsunternehmen nach Hamburg oder muss der TV mit in den Flieger?
> 
> sofern ersteres: Wenn es ein gutes Unternehmen ist wissen die schon wie sie sowas in den LKW packen und haben auch eine Versicherung falls was kaputt geht.
> zweite Option: Erst mal bei der Airline nachfragen, die haben vermutlich genaue Regeln wie Sperrgut verpackt werden muss.
> ...





An sich wäre das eine Idee, aber ich schätze mal das wäre unpraktischer, da mit der Bahn zum Flughafen muss und ungerne so ein riesen Teil mit mir ziehen möchte. ^^ Schätze mal DHL sollte ja kein Problem mit solchen Paketen haben. Teuer wird das alles für mich allemal.


----------

